# Spray Waxes



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Looking for people's thought's on spray waxes what's the best ect
mine would be Meguiars Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax i use it after every wash i love the stuff


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi mate take a look at pinnacle sov spray wax expensive but what a finish,so slick youll fall off the paint


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Hi mate take a look at pinnacle sov spray wax expensive but what a finish,so slick youll fall off the paint


Alex i just ordered that before i wrote this lol 
Thank god it's good i was hoping it was as good as the paste :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Is Autobrite Direct Liquid Gloss Spray Wax any good?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

sean ryan said:


> Is Autobrite Direct Liquid Gloss Spray Wax any good?


Yes very good:thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

msb said:


> Yes very good:thumb:


Thanks buddy im gonna order it here tho i cant find any review's for it :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Essentially its the wax equivalent of p32.

Other one that is good is optimum car wax ocw


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

msb said:


> Essentially its the wax equivalent of p32.
> 
> Other one that is good is optimum car wax ocw


Yea i was looking at that the other day has great reviews & was also looking at Auto Finesse Glisten Spray Wax mixed reviews tho


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Glisten i used and its not for me,didnt add anything to the finish but we all like diff things,it smells divine though i can send you some up mate if you want to test a little bit on the car.Another i like is zaino z8 not a wax but boy its good.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Glisten i used and its not for me,didnt add anything to the finish but we all like diff things,it smells divine though i can send you some up mate if you want to test a little bit on the car.Another i like is zaino z8 not a wax but boy its good.


Not gonna order AF Glisten to many bad review's thanks anyway alex,
Z8 is awesome i have a bottle of it in the shed buddy lol :thumb:


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> Thanks buddy im gonna order it here tho i cant find any review's for it :thumb:


I would change the spray head though as its far too wasteful. Other than that it's a good product.

I have Angelwax Corona but yet to try.

Personally I like Glisten, beads rather well and the smells make it almost drinkable.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Can i suggest another pinnacle product Sean crystal mist qd,i used this after a wash,slicker than anything i have used before over many qds on offer on motorgeek i think still and theres a 5% discount on here for them not much but better than nothing


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

HarveyTT said:


> I would change the spray head though as its far too wasteful. Other than that it's a good product.


Thanks for the heads up i'll change the spray head before i use it :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Can i suggest another pinnacle product Sean crystal mist qd,i used this after a wash,slicker than anything i have used before over many qds on offer on motorgeek i think still and theres a 5% discount on here for them not much but better than nothing


Iv'e already ordered buddy i'll get it next time :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

HarveyTT said:


> I have Angelwax Corona but yet to try.


I bought Angelwax QED 2 month's ago and tbh it's the worst QD iv'e ever used 
it left my black car foggy looking so it's sitting in the shed 99% full on the shelf 
it has put me off angelwax.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Prima HydroMax is very nice. Really adds to the finish and super easy to apply. I feel it darkens the paint slightly, the finish is super slick and the water behaviour is great!


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

HarveyTT said:


> I would change the spray head though as its far too wasteful. Other than that it's a good product.
> 
> I have Angelwax Corona but yet to try.
> 
> Personally I like Glisten, beads rather well and the smells make it almost drinkable.


Corona is a liquid wax, not a spray wax. If you try to use it like a QD, you will be very disappointed in it, as it will be very grabby and difficult to use.

Spray it onto a microfibre applicator, and apply it to paint similar to how you would apply a normal paste wax. Wait for it to haze and buff off as normal after 5 minutes or so


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hunty said:


> Prima HydroMax is very nice. Really adds to the finish and super easy to apply. I feel it darkens the paint slightly, the finish is super slick and the water behaviour is great!


Thanks buddy i'll put this on my list :thumb:


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> I bought Angelwax QED 2 month's ago and tbh it's the worst QD iv'e ever used
> it left my black car foggy looking so it's sitting in the shed 99% full on the shelf
> it has put me off angelwax.


I have found that on my bonnet but not the rest of the car. Needed more wiping off but once off leaves a superb finish. May have used too much?

I have found it leaves my black car looking stunning.
It is used over Angelwax dark angel wax.

Don't be put off the Angelwax products hey are very good


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

DrH said:


> I have found that on my bonnet but not the rest of the car. Needed more wiping off but once off leaves a superb finish. May have used too much?
> 
> I have found it leaves my black car looking stunning.
> It is used over Angelwax dark angel wax.
> ...


I never use to much product lol 
1 spray per panel is all i used then buffed of with a microfibre cloth & noticed it looked foggy 10min's later then buffed it again and when i came out to the car the next day it was foggy again so i went over the whole car with Bouncers Done & Dusted and that sorted that and i also used QED over Dark Angel


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sean also look at Blackfire range,polymer spray and their sealant is the dogs


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I like OCW or Z8.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Polish angel rapid waxx is worth a look if you're after a genuine spray wax. Use on a dry car, spray on and wipe off. Looks great on top of previously waxed cars and beads and sheets well. Not overly expensive either.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> I never use to much product lol
> 1 spray per panel is all i used then buffed of with a microfibre cloth & noticed it looked foggy 10min's later then buffed it again and when i came out to the car the next day it was foggy again so i went over the whole car with Bouncers Done & Dusted and that sorted that and i also used QED over Dark Angel


That sounds really strange.
Like i said i have had trouble on the bonnet but i think i had used too much


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Sean also look at Blackfire range,polymer spray and their sealant is the dogs


I heard good thing's about the blackfire range buddy :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

TomG said:


> I like OCW or Z8.


Z8 is great & i have just ordered a bottle of OCW :thumb:


----------



## maxp (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried AG Aqua Wax before? 

Got it as a present but had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Not a wax, but ..... Sonax Polymer Net Shield


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

maxp said:


> Has anyone tried AG Aqua Wax before?
> 
> Got it as a present but had a chance to use it yet.


Iv'e 5ltr's of it & it's awesome ''Express Wax/Aqua Wax'' :thumb:


----------



## maxp (May 30, 2009)

sean ryan said:


> Iv'e 5ltr's of it & it's awesome ''Express Wax/Aqua Wax'' :thumb:


Ah top stuff. 
Is it good enough to use as a 'standalone' wax, or more as an intermediary top-up?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

maxp said:


> Ah top stuff.
> Is it good enough to use as a 'standalone' wax, or more as an intermediary top-up?


It's ment to be used as a top up i use it after every 2nd wash it's very good but i guess you could use it as a stand alone if your going to apply it twice a month or so :thumb:


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

maxp said:


> Ah top stuff.
> Is it good enough to use as a 'standalone' wax, or more as an intermediary top-up?


I'd say probably best used as a top up, I use it on top of Collinite, It always brings more shine and beads to the party.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Hunty said:


> Prima HydroMax is very nice. Really adds to the finish and super easy to apply. I feel it darkens the paint slightly, the finish is super slick and the water behaviour is great!


The wife just ordered this for me hunty cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sean hydromax is great,strawberry milkshake smell,so easy and great on alloys


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Sean hydromax is great,strawberry milkshake smell,so easy and great on alloys


Mmm strawberry milkshake :lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes but no chicken nuggets with iy.You got the detailing bug mate,its gon get worse


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Yes but no chicken nuggets with iy.You got the detailing bug mate,its gon get worse


That's the first thing i thought of McDonalds mmm lol
Have the detailing bug a long time buddy i just love spray waxes but never really hear them mentioned on here much and tbh i have that much stuff i have half of it in the house lol Me the wife & kid's share a house with my detailing gear lol


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Same here best hide most of it.
Have a good Xmas i mean waxmas


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Same here best hide most of it.
> Have a good Xmas i mean waxmas


You to buddy :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

sean ryan said:


> Is Autobrite Direct Liquid Gloss Spray Wax any good?


I tried a sample and loved it especially the smell so got 3 lots in the AB xmas sale as they where a bargain at £5 each!! Issue is it just doesn't last long at all. I find it beads great for a week / 2 weeks then you need to re do it all with a few coats

BUT...........



maxp said:


> Has anyone tried AG Aqua Wax before?
> 
> Got it as a present but had a chance to use it yet.


AG Aqua wax gives better beads, far quicker and better to apply and lasts alot longer smells nice to and comes with all the cloths you need for the same price as the AB Liquid Gloss. I will go back to it when my LG runs out


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

You may struggle to get hold of it now but gtechnic c3 leaves a stunning finish on my esterol blue.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

andystuff1971 said:


> You may struggle to get hold of it now but gtechnic c3 leaves a stunning finish on my esterol blue.


Yea seen a video of it on youtube it look's awesome :thumb:


----------

